# Wanting to Adopt in Los Angeles (Hollywood)



## pcar773 (Jul 18, 2008)

Hey everyone,
I'm interested in adopting a pair or trio of rats. Gender or sex is not important. I live in Los Angeles (Hollywood) and this would be my first time owning rats. I'm designing my own cage so that they have plenty of room. If you have any adoptions available or know someone who does please contact me.

Thanks!

[email protected]


----------



## otterfox (Jun 9, 2008)

Here is a thread where there are some rats coming in in Los Angeles if you want to see if she still has them or is still getting them.

http://ratforum.com/Forums/viewtopic/t=10799.html


----------



## RockstarRats (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi, 
I e-mailed you a couple of days ago. I live in Los Angeles, relatively close to Hollywood depending on which part you live in. I have two boys and one girl up and ready for adoption. I will be getting more boys soon, so if you want to wait until I quarantine them and get them checked out then they should be available within a month or so. Anyway, if you got my e-mail let me know if your interested. There are photos of the boys on the rescue's website. They are currently reserved but I always take double reservations because A LOT of people usually flake out at the last minute for one reason or another. Let me know because they all need a good home.


----------

